# Best brawl characters?



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

so, just wondering who is your best brawl character? mine is lucario. 2nd place is snake.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2009)

There's a sticky dedicated to Brawl, in case you didn't know.

Anyways, my best character is Fox.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

None, I just prefer using Daisy/Wedding Peach more


----------



## Holsety (Jan 9, 2009)

Ness, although I occasionally have problems with his up-B as an extra jump, generally when off screen towards the bottom. Although the neutral B is almost useless, the back throw is rather nice and makes for some easy kills :X

Second would be Ganondorf >_>;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

Snake
Ike
Marth
Link
Mario/Sonic
Luigi
Ness
Lucas
Everyone else


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Snake
> Ike
> Marth
> Toon Link
> ...


 Fixed


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 9, 2009)

^I really don't see how that made sense.  It's _his_ choice, not yours.

But, you know, pay me no mind.  ^^;

As for me, it's Lucas followed by Link, Donkey Kong, and... Ness, of course.  =3
I'm learning the ropes with Kirby, though.  I can play fairly as anybody else, too, with some exceptions (Fox being the main one... *shrugs*).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 9, 2009)

Sonic is just crap

Link is one of those guys that you use until you'll get better/ or better fighters.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 9, 2009)

I just have a top 4, but, whatever.

1. Olimar
2. Luigi
3. Samus
4. Meta Knight/Zero Suit Samus


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, for me. I've only played:

1.) Fox
2.) Wolf
3.) Charizard
4.) Ike
5.) Marth

and they're quite great to use!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Ike/pikachu
2. zero suit samus
3. diddy kong
4. marth
5. fox/falco/wolf
6. yoshi
7. zelda/shiek
8. luigi
9. ice climbers
10. mr game & watch
11. samus
12. kirby
13. link
14. every other character.

i play with too many characters. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Luigi/Zelda <3
2. Toon Link
3. Wolf
4. Daisy
5. Kirby
6. Fox

these are my serious characters 
Lucas, Ike and everyone else are just4fun


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 10, 2009)

I play with all of them, but mah mains are as follows:

1. Lucario (feel mah aura)
2. Zero suit (nekkid samus)
3. Lucas
4. Pit
5. Yoshi

Ike's in there somewhere, but I usually use him when I start losing badly.  Then I lose some more.  

Lucario is my best because I always seem to get the punching bag award, and Lucario does well under presssure.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

No kidding.  I've yet to defeat any of my Lucario-playing friends...

His attacks are so range-y and I can't see 'em coming for the life of me!  D:

At least I don't hate him.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah, Lucario is range incarnate


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am a Wolf/Peach/Lucas player.


----------



## Jahd (Jan 10, 2009)

1) Toon Link: He's like Link only, y'know...better.
2) Wolf: Is there any situation where the 3rd step of his claw combo DOESN'T hurl the enemy around like a rag doll?
3) Pit: Angel ring is really, really cheap.
4) Ness: Has a PK for all occasions. I prefer his version of PK fire over Lucas'.
5) Fox: He's the fastest character I can use without risking suicide. I roll Sonic over cliffs and stuff way too easily when he gets moving. XP


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 10, 2009)

I decided to better myself with Peach, I prefer using her in all my matches


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 10, 2009)

1) Fox/ Falco/ Wolf
2) Sonic
3) Link/ Toon Link


----------



## Keybearer (Jan 10, 2009)

1- Kirby (always has been since the first game, even during his terrible downgrading in Melee D
2- Ice Climbers
3- Mr Game & Watch
4 - Pokemon Trainer

I'm also fairly nifty with Meta Knight, Toon Link, Ness and Sonic


----------



## Wreth (Jan 10, 2009)

DeDeDe


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess i'm the only primarily  Mario player then. I also use Lucas a lot. For most online matches, I go random to enjoy myself.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

be happy, you're unique 

I noticed no one else plays Zelda, what shame, since she's a great character


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> be happy, you're unique
> 
> I noticed no one else plays Zelda, what shame, since she's a great character


Yeah but she's a girl.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I noticed no one else plays Zelda, what shame, since she's a great character



She's on my list.


----------



## zangooselover (Jan 10, 2009)

Top 3 charecters for me:
1. Marth
2. Yoshi (never underestimate the egg throw )
3. Pikachu


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

What the shit why isn't anyone picking Metaknight he's the best character

My top three in no particular order are Metaknight, Falco, and King Dedede.  I'm pretty good with about 75% of the characters in the game, though.  Good enough to kick most of your asses, anyways. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 10, 2009)

My best is Kirby.  -cough-  But my preferred is Link.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 10, 2009)

Really, the characters in the game all have their good points, it'd almost be easier to list the characters I'm the worst with.  But I probably get the most cheap kills with Ike (either that or Lucas), I'm probably the most annoying when I'm playing Wolf (either that or Zelda: I don't know how many of you have the habit of fireballing people to their deaths, but it's very satisfying; or maybe Yoshi, because I don't leave people alone), I like playing ROB the most, even though he's not my best, and I can put up a damn good fight with just about anyone else.
The only two I really can't use to much effect are Mario and Wario.  But Wario is super fun to play, even so.
But I alternate between everyone as much as possible.  Why have 35 characters if you're not going to use them all?



> What the shit why isn't anyone picking Metaknight he's the best character


Metaknight is hilarious.  He's definitely one of the best for catching people in midair as they're trying to get back on the stage and smacking them to their deaths.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What the shit why isn't anyone picking Metaknight he's the best character


Tiers are for queers!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> be happy, you're unique
> 
> I noticed no one else plays Zelda, what shame, since she's a great character


...specially her dangerous kick


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> She's on my list.


yeah, on 7th place, I was talking about using her as a main, in other words on 1st-3rd place 



> What the shit why isn't anyone picking Metaknight he's the best character


he's not
when you're considering those tier lists, then yes, but as Rob already said Tiers are for Queers...


> Good enough to kick most of your asses, anyways. :V


I did beat you >:C


> ...specially her dangerous kick


her tilts are more dangerous 8D
and easier to land


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> he's not
> when you're considering those tier lists, then yes, but as Rob already said Tiers are for Queers...
> I did beat you >:C



He is.  You can suck it.  Also, all of you are queers, so you must simply love tiers. :V

Lag battles with Germany don't count for victories. :V


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

Yoshi. Don't care to use anyone else.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 11, 2009)

On a funny note, I find it funny how people immediately bring up the t4q stuff despite the fact that the post is most likely a sarcastic comment.

Tiers are harmless. The people who "abuse" it are.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> He is.  You can suck it.  Also, all of you are queers, so you must simply love tiers. :V


and you like to have sex with tiers 8U



> Lag battles with Germany don't count for victories. :V


looking for excuses? D:


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What the shit why isn't anyone picking Metaknight he's the best character



Stop posting for me D:
and um yeah I'm exclusive to Meta Knight and da bluebird

and cheese shouldn't diss Meta Knight cause I whip him with him every time


----------



## Wreth (Jan 11, 2009)

Not enough DeDeDe love =C


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Not enough DeDeDe love =C




He's too big and slow and makes too much of a target.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> and cheese shouldn't diss Meta Knight cause I whip him with him every time


you do, but that doesn't make him the best character


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 11, 2009)

> He's too big and slow and makes too much of a target.


That's why you play him opportunist style.  Fast attacks until you get the chance to WHOMP and send somebody to his doom.



> Tiers are for Queers


Who's number 1 on the Brawl tier?  I'm just curious, because they did a much better job of balancing characters in this game than Melee.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 11, 2009)

MK is generally agreed as the best character, followed by Snake. >_>

MK = I has hitstun + insane reach + lol I come back now + lol I has priority


----------



## Holsety (Jan 11, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> I guess i'm the only primarily  Mario player then. I also use Lucas a lot. For most online matches, I go random to enjoy myself.



I've always found Random to be more fun, specifically if you're with friends and you all pick it. With regular Online it helps to counterbalance the amount of predictable characters who are easy to spam, with some variety and surprise :X


----------



## ShiroKasubana (Jan 11, 2009)

Im actually best with Lucario, followed by Zero Suit Samus, then R.O.B. my worst, however, is the mighty ganandorf.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> looking for excuses? D:



iirc I beat you nearly every time I used my top three characters, so no, I'm not.  I'm just saying. :V



ChillCoyotl said:


> Stop posting for me D:
> and um yeah I'm exclusive to Meta Knight and da bluebird
> 
> and cheese shouldn't diss Meta Knight cause I whip him with him every time



hey bby :-*



Zoopedia said:


> Not enough DeDeDe love =C



\m/



Ty Vulpine said:


> He's too big and slow and makes too much of a target.



Sounds more like you just don't know how to use him :V


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds more like you just don't know how to use him :V



Used him once I think, and also faced him in a challenge or two.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Used him once I think, and also faced him in a challenge or two.


If that's the case, then you really shouldn't be forming opinions of whether he is good or not.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> If that's the case, then you really shouldn't be forming opinions of whether he is good or not.



He moved slowly the entire time. He's good for close-quarter fighting, not long-range.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Did I mention that King Dedede is top tier

Yeah, you can suck it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 11, 2009)

I usually play as Wolf and sometimes Metanight/Lucario/Toon Link.

Wolf has that 3hit combo, decent juggles and two meteor smashes.  When others get butthurt over the Landmaster FS, I tell them to get over it since it compensates for his shitty recovery.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5QzEHQAdEw


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Did I mention that King Dedede is top tier
> 
> Yeah, you can suck it.



Yeah, since he is big and strong, and good at close fighting but weak against long-range attacks.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yeah, since he is big and strong, and good and close fighting but weak against long-range attacks.



If you're talking about projectiles, Waddle Dees absorb them.  Dedede is effectively immune against projectiles.  And good luck getting close to him with that hammer.

Also, he can chain grab.

Also, GORDOS


----------



## Mizuga (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer to use low-mid teir characters. I think Ike is the best in power do to he is a heavy char and very strong but has a terrible lag. Sonic is great for his speed and light but is weak, but in the right hands he can be VERY deadly.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you're talking about projectiles, Waddle Dees absorb them.  Dedede is effectively immune against projectiles.  And good luck getting close to him with that hammer.
> 
> Also, he can chain grab.
> 
> Also, GORDOS



Every fighter has some weakness. It's a rock-paper-scissors game.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Every fighter has some weakness. It's a rock-paper-scissors game.



Not really, if you know how to use a character (no matter who it is) you'll do well. Yes it has a little to do with predicting the other persons actions but knowing how far an attack reaches, how light/floaty a character is, etc, is way more helpful in the end.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 11, 2009)

Theres nothing rock paper scissors about this game, its not as if Side B > Up B > Down B > Side B, its entirely skill (and some would argue OMGTIER/CHARACTER) dependent.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Every fighter has some weakness. It's a rock-paper-scissors game.


Not MetaKnight. He's good against everyone. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Every fighter has some weakness. It's a rock-paper-scissors game.



Well that's just an ignorant thing to say.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Not MetaKnight. He's good against everyone. :3



EVERY fighter has a weakness. There's no such thing as a "perfect" character.



David M. Awesome said:


> Well that's just an ignorant thing to say.



Not really. Every character may be good against one character yet weak against another.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> EVERY fighter has a weakness. There's no such thing as a "perfect" character.



Yes there is, every character's perfect in the right hands. It's not the character, it's the player.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> EVERY fighter has a weakness. There's no such thing as a "perfect" character.



Terry Bogard would beg to disagree
except that Terry Bogard never begs.
http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff119/deathangel57/Terry-Bogard.jpg



Ty Vulpine said:


> Not really. Every character may be good against one character yet weak against another.



Name one character that has an advantage against Metaknight, then.

Yeah, you've got nothing.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yes there is, every character's perfect in the right hands. It's not the character, it's the player.



*Facepalm*


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Terry Bogard would beg to disagree
> except that Terry Bogard never begs.


S-stop posting that picture!!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Name one character that has an advantage against Metaknight, then.
> 
> Yeah, you've got nothing.  Thanks for playing.



Metaknight is a close-range fighter, right? Then use a long-range fighter like Link.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Terry Bogard would beg to disagree
> except that Terry Bogard never begs.
> http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff119/deathangel57/Terry-Bogard.jpg
> 
> ...



That made me lmao, thanks once again Mr Awesome.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *Facepalm*



You can do that all day and it still wont change fact.



Ty Vulpine said:


> Metaknight is a close-range fighter, right? Then use a long-range fighter like Link.



I've seen metaknight own link so that's wrong.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Metaknight is a close-range fighter, right? Then use a long-range fighter like Link.


I'm sorry, but loooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'm sorry, but loooooooooooooooooooool.



Whatever, I'm busy watching 24 to be arguing about a pointless topic.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Whatever, I'm busy watching 24 to be arguing about a pointless topic.



lol can't think of anything else to back up your assumption can you?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol can't think of anything else to back up your assumption can you?



No, just don't feel like arguing something that won't mean jack tomorrow.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> S-stop posting that picture!!



boner get~



Ty Vulpine said:


> Metaknight is a close-range fighter, right? Then use a long-range fighter like Link.



HAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh wow


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No, just don't feel like arguing something that won't mean jack tomorrow.



You're no fun. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Metaknight is a close-range fighter, right? Then use a long-range fighter like Link.



See it's mostly funny because Metaknight is actually one of the best characters to use against Link.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolf man. I kill with wolf


----------



## Holsety (Jan 11, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> EVERY fighter has a weakness.




The weaknesses of one character aren't necessarily related to a strong area of someone else, it might help exploit the weakness but it is not as simply as Ike WILL BEAT G&W because G&W is lightweight and Ike has good knockback, its entirely skill dependent.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> See it's mostly funny because Metaknight is actually one of the best characters to use against Link.



Oh the irony, it hurts. lol


----------



## Vexer (Jan 11, 2009)

Ike
Marth
Toon link
snake


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not play that much anymore. But when I did I think my best would be as follows...

Snake
Marth

I don't play as many characters. I only play as snake, but I accidently did random once.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

Lucario.

Play me and I can prove it to you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 11, 2009)

lol @ ignorance in this topic

MK's weakness is MK. The only thing he has where is considered "weak against" are only neutral matches, not disadvantaged matches, save another MK.

And I lol'd at people saying USE LONG RANGE for D3.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer Kirby to Metaknight.  He's way deadlier.

I figured this would be a good place to ask, but has anyone else experienced a mysterious ability by computer players to learn things?  For example, when I first started playing, the level 9s never taunted, but then they started doing it after they get a KO, and now they're doing it twice sometimes.  It's odd.  Is there some kind of AI system in the game where computer players learn behavior from players?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I prefer Kirby to Metaknight.  He's way deadlier.
> 
> I figured this would be a good place to ask, but has anyone else experienced a mysterious ability by computer players to learn things?  For example, when I first started playing, the level 9s never taunted, but then they started doing it after they get a KO, and now they're doing it twice sometimes.  It's odd.  Is there some kind of AI system in the game where computer players learn behavior from players?



Yes there is AI, The more matches you have the more difficult they get. I don't know what the cap is on that but Mine are still getting a little tougher. I've played so many matches in melee that the computers are ridiculously tough.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 12, 2009)

I kind of thought so.  Because that was happening, and because I still get approximately the same scores in all of the matches I do (unless I'm on a roll), which is generally only 2 or 3 points above the computer player (in a five minute match).
I don't know what the limit would be, because after a while of playing it gets to the point where my matches with computer players have 20-30 second spans where no one gets hit because we're dodging around so much, and by then I can only win matches by maybe 1 point, and so the level seems to decrease again.  In which case, the limit is just the player's limit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I prefer Kirby to Metaknight.  He's way deadlier.
> 
> I figured this would be a good place to ask, but has anyone else experienced a mysterious ability by computer players to learn things?  For example, when I first started playing, the level 9s never taunted, but then they started doing it after they get a KO, and now they're doing it twice sometimes.  It's odd.  Is there some kind of AI system in the game where computer players learn behavior from players?


@_@ mines would go after my weakness when I play as peach as I tend to keep distance and only attack when they try to. Now they dont rush me as they use to.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> that was long time ago D:



I've only gotten better.


----------



## X (Jan 12, 2009)

lucario
Ike
meta-knight
Luigi
snake.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I've only gotten better.


same :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> same :3



Too bad the lag will still be the same.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Too bad the lag will still be the same.


the lag was Arc's fault, not mine


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> the lag was Arc's fault, not mine



Whatev, nig.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Whatev, nig.


;~;

I think everyone here I fought so far can say I don't lag :<


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> ;~;
> 
> I think everyone here I fought so far can say I don't lag :<


....only person I have green is Pheonix, everyone else is orange and yellow


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

a red connection doesn't necessarily mean it lags

you're all red to me, and it doesn't lag
the only one who lags is Yosh with momzilla hogging on myspace D:

the only one who are orange and yellow are my fellow european friends


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> a red connection doesn't necessarily mean it lags
> 
> you're all red to me, and it doesn't lag
> the only one who lags is Yosh with momzilla hogging on myspace D:
> ...


well it just occures for me that those that are in the yellow and orange that time tend to lag but not badly that it prevents a match.


----------



## Mexinus (Jan 13, 2009)

I would say my Best character would be

Bowser.
Sheik
Snake.

Sadly most of my Faveroute Characters are just terrible . -. Especially Bowser...


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 13, 2009)

Snake. Definitely.
Explosion spam just wins, mixed with a charged mortar strike.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

Pikachu FTW.

Also Marth. Would be Roy...but...you know. *singletearofwoe*


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 13, 2009)

here's my line-up
-mr game and watch
-lucario
-ice climbers

(dats bout it i suck with every1 else)


----------



## pheonix (Jan 15, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ....only person I have green is Pheonix, everyone else is orange and yellow



I'm the only green one? I do have the fastest internet you can get around here. lol


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow seems like hardly anyone plays as Yoshi lol. anwaaayyys.
1. Yoshi
2. Bowser
3. Pokemon Trainer
4. Pit


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Wow seems like hardly anyone plays as Yoshi lol. anwaaayyys.
> 1. Yoshi
> 2. Bowser
> 3. Pokemon Trainer
> 4. Pit



I play as Yoshi, he's just not a good character to rely on.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I play as Yoshi, he's just not a good character to rely on.



He is you just have to be really careful. Dame down and over b. XD I kick ass with yoshi.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yoshi is my best character lol. I'll admit I've had my mistakes with him in the past, but those are past for me. xP Just all depends on how you use a character. Yoshi fits my play style, and I likes it. ^V^ My friends hate it when I play as Yoshi cause they find me hard to kill...but w/e. I just try n have fun.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2009)

My favourite part about Yoshi is using his Down B from high up and grabbing the ledge as you pass it. 8)


----------



## pheonix (Jan 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> My favourite part about Yoshi is using his Down B from high up and grabbing the ledge as you pass it. 8)



I hate missing the edge by a millimeter and falling to my death. >.< Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Weretiger (Jan 15, 2009)

1: Luigi
2: Samus
3: Wolf
4: Kirby

I used to be a lucario fan, but hes lack in skills and slow imo.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol. I like Yoshi's egg toss. im a pretty good shot with it. and its also fun to piss people off with it. xD Or when ur fightin people who dont know wth are goin on. sit at the edge and turn em in2 the egg. off they fall n die usually. xP


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

ohey gee thanks. i dont really do it as a strategy. i just do it to my friends when they arent paying attention. >V>; ya ill use the egg thing to get some extra dmg in sometimes, but thats cause its an availability. so if you dont mind, dont call me a cunt for fucking around with my friends. sides the only real strategy is try your best.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 15, 2009)

Weretiger said:


> *1: Luigi*
> 2: Samus
> 3: Wolf
> 4: Kirby
> ...


FUCK YEAH! D:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 15, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Wow seems like hardly anyone plays as Yoshi lol. anwaaayyys.
> 1. Yoshi
> 2. Bowser
> 3. Pokemon Trainer
> 4. Pit



Yoshi is the only character I play as.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yoshi is the only character I play as.



haha

oh wow


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 15, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> haha
> 
> oh wow



Well, I just find the other characters lacking (I love Yoshi's Flutter Kick). I find Jigglypuff and Kirby's floating ability more annoying than anything.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 16, 2009)

Everyone has a favorite character, etc. and it shouldn't be belittled. There is no "best single character"....just depends on how you play it which makes the difference. >V>; Hence why me and few others use yoshi alot. We can just make it work for our playstyles...so yeah...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

Falcon fails at attacking. You DO NOT shout your attack name before you attack.

Still, there is a "best" character, otherwise the game would be bland since everyone is the same.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Falcon fails at attacking. You DO NOT shout your attack name before you attack.


what
seriously

Son-Goku?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> what
> seriously
> 
> Son-Goku?



The biggest failure of them all


----------



## Fenthesloth (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucario is a personal Favorite, and my friends hate it when I beat them with him.
 Other characters I play with: Marth, Yoshi, Bowser, link (not toon), Falco, Snake (MGS FTW :3), sonic

Does anyone else feel dirty when they play with MetaKnight? *shudders*


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Top 5:

1.  Wario
2.  King Dedede
3.  Pikachu
4.  Yoshi
5.  peach

Yeah, I used to like yoshi quite a bit, until they limited the flexibility of his egg toss.  You could make that thing go anywhere in Melee, but now it's got three trajectories.  Wario is win just for the simple fact his reaction time is unmatched when it comes to heavy hitters...  Though, i'm not sure if Wario is a heavy hitter.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

Wario is god tier.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> what
> seriously
> 
> Son-Goku?



The problem is that

a) Occasionally Goku has shouted his attack name while attacking.
b) His enemies are dumb to stand there.

I don't think the other enemies of Falcon are dumb.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

Also that show sucks


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

First half of Dragon Ball up to the Red Ribbon Army? No. Dragon Ball up to Dragon Ball GT? Yeah.

As well as the F-ZERO anime. Regardless of the meme, as an anime, it sucks.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> First half of Dragon Ball up to the Red Ribbon Army? No. Dragon Ball up to Dragon Ball GT? Yeah.
> 
> As well as the F-ZERO anime. Regardless of the meme, as an anime, it sucks.



So that's 10% of the show that's passable and the rest of it is the worst thing ever


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 16, 2009)

I always liked Kirby, even from the original Smash Bros.

He can technically floaty jump up to six times, he can copy other character's abilities, and I like his Final Cut attack.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> First half of Dragon Ball up to the Red Ribbon Army? No. Dragon Ball up to Dragon Ball GT? Yeah.
> 
> *As well as the F-ZERO anime. Regardless of the meme, as an anime, it sucks.*



TwT I know, come on...Captain Falcon is a Title not a person now idiots wondering which captain falcon is in SSB series



Inari85 said:


> I always liked Kirby, even from the original Smash Bros.
> 
> He can technically floaty jump up to six times, he can copy other character's abilities, and I like his Final Cut attack.


Final Cutter - 10% reason of Suicides for kirby players


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

Um, no, I know it is a title, but it still sucks because of one trope: LOTS AND LOTS OF CHARACTERS.

And yeah, it reeks of generic shounen anime.

DB lost me my interest when it slowly drifted to typical shounen anime. Back at the early episodes it was full of quirky mythologies.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Falcon fails at attacking. You DO NOT shout your attack name before you attack.
> 
> Still, there is a "best" character, otherwise the game would be bland since everyone is the same.



"FALCON...PUNCH!!!"


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

Related:

http://www.brawlinthefamily.com/images/51-Captain Falcon Solid.jpg

Also:

http://www.brawlinthefamily.com/images/96-CaptainFalconPlaysPoker.jpg


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh shit, David actually made me laugh for once.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Related:


Darn it, I was looking through the posts in this thread and I was gonna post that. D:<
Brawl In The Family's awesome. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Darn it, I was looking through the posts in this thread and I was gonna post that. D:<
> Brawl In The Family's awesome. :3



It's ok.

Every once in a while.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's ok.
> 
> Every once in a while.


It makes me laugh more often than not. :3
Plus it updates three times a week, which is pretty amazing.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

It makes me groan more often than not. :\


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It makes me groan more often than not. :\


Eh, to each their own.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll bet you also think that Family Circus is funny.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll bet you also think that Family Circus is funny.



There's one comic I wouldn't mind see getting drug behind the shed and shot...with a .357. I can't remember the last time I laughed at a FC strip.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll bet you also think that Family Circus is funny.


It is sometimes. :B


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

Brawl in the Family is still good?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Brawl in the Family is still good?



I found it rather funny in some strips (some not so funny)


----------



## Riptor (Jan 17, 2009)

1. Snake
2. Ike
3. Pit
4. Bowser

Also, does anyone ever use Jigglypuff? I heard she can be very, very good used in the right hands, but it's still Jigglypuff.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2009)

I use Jigglypuff.

Jigglypuff will destroy you because Jigglypuff is a dodging master.

There is nothing more intense than a battle between two Jigglypuff masters.


----------



## Monoth (Jan 17, 2009)

I use Lucas, Lucario, and Toon Link mostly, throwing in some Ike or Marth when I feel like it.  My best is definitely Lucas though.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I use Jigglypuff.
> 
> Jigglypuff will destroy you because Jigglypuff is a dodging master.
> 
> There is nothing more intense than a battle between two Jigglypuff masters.



Remember how I beat your Jigglypuff? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2009)

Arc said:


> Remember how I beat your Jigglypuff? :V



Remember how LAG?


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 17, 2009)

After playing for a few days, I have come up with my list.
1. Lucario
2. Snake

I don't like variety. These are the only two I have ever used.


----------



## Baltis_Exinus (Jan 19, 2009)

1. Kirby (don't know why, but he just is)
2. Ike (obviously because he carries a rather large sword)
3. Lucas (psi power... enough said)

Despite this, my favorite character is Samus. Is it wierd to suck when using your favorite character?


----------

